# Walmart is getting rid of greeters; disabled workers worried



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

http://apnews.com/ec1220cf98914ea18b2948383f0691ef

Walmart is getting rid of greeters; disabled workers worried
BY MICHAEL RUBINKAM
Yesterday

As Walmart moves to phase out its familiar blue-vested “greeters” at some 1,000 stores nationwide, disabled workers who fill many of those jobs say they’re being ill-treated by a chain that styles itself as community-minded and inclusive.

Walmart told greeters around the country last week that their positions would be eliminated on April 26 in favor of an expanded, more physically demanding “customer host” role. To qualify, they will need to be able to lift 25-pound (11-kilogram) packages, climb ladders and stand for long periods.

That came as a heavy blow to greeters with cerebral palsy, spina bifida and other physical disabilities. For them, a job at Walmart has provided needed income, served as a source of pride and offered a connection to the community. Now Walmart, America’s largest private employer, is facing a backlash as customers rally around some of the chain’s most visible and beloved employees.

Walmart says it is striving to place greeters in other jobs at the company, but workers with disabilities are worried.

The rest of the article is at the link.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m just another example of the destructive power of the disgusting entity known as Walmart


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just to be clear the reason Walmart is announcing they are eliminating those jobs instead of quietly reassigning those people is being haunted by eliminating the job the can get rid of those
People in them And won’t have to make reasonable accommodations that they would have if those people were in other jobs


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, I guess my degree and student loans were all for naught....


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Well, I guess my degree and student loans were all for naught....


When i was young 50 years ago i remember a lot of folks getting layoff and having a hard time getting a job if they were 45 and over. Most of the big companies wanted young people they could train. Which was BS. The real reson was the cost on insurance for older employee. Most of the big companies at that time paid for employees insurance. 
Another reason was they could hire young folks in for a lot less money. Also young folks back then would change jobs often so the big companies didn't have to worry about paying a lot of retirement to people because they had new help all the time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sorry GTX 
I hate to see all your hopes and dreams dashed like that but it’s all for the best because now you can possibly get Honest work.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The only way I could work there....


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

This is more a sign of the times and not Walmart being mean. We the people are responsible for this.

Think about it. Many people now days just order online and pull up to the door and have it delivered to their car. The internet is changing everything. That's why the requirements of lifting small weights is part of the job description. @AmericanStand, you should really think things through during the trial before going straight to the verdict. 

Disclaimer: I don't care for Walmart myself and haven't stepped foot in one in over a year. I don't like the crowd or the wait times. But let's stick to the facts.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Those greeters were nothing but Walmart's benevolence. Walmart has to take every measure to cut cost with Amazon breathing down their neck.

To be bitter against Walmart is howling at the tide.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The Walmarts in this area all ditched the greeter positions about 4 years ago,


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> This is more a sign of the times and not Walmart being mean. We the people are responsible for this.
> 
> Think about it. Many people now days just order online and pull up to the door and have it delivered to their car. The internet is changing everything. That's why the requirements of lifting small weights is part of the job description. @AmericanStand, you should really think things through during the trial before going straight to the verdict.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't care for Walmart myself and haven't stepped foot in one in over a year. I don't like the crowd or the wait times. But let's stick to the facts.


Well let’s think Things through Amazon competes on an Internet want for Walmart has one too but Walmart has something Amazon doesn’t ,lots of stores. 
Stores were people that don’t like the Internet process buy their goods, stores where people that prefer to interact with people spend their money. 
Live interacting people are one thing Amazon cannot compete with and yet Walmart wants to get rid of one of their advantages. 
Believe me this has nothing to do why I think that the Walton Family of skunks is destroying America. 
Sam was a good old boy who may have let things get out of hand but his children I believe actively want to destroy this nation.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Well let’s think Things through Amazon competes on an Internet want for Walmart has one too but Walmart has something Amazon doesn’t ,lots of stores.
> Stores were people that don’t like the Internet process buy their goods, stores where people that prefer to interact with people spend their money.
> Live interacting people are one thing Amazon cannot compete with and yet Walmart wants to get rid of one of their advantages.
> Believe me this has nothing to do why I think that the Walton Family of skunks is destroying America.
> Sam was a good old boy who may have let things get out of hand but his children I believe actively want to destroy this nation.


Yes because no customers are better than billions of them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shrek said:


> The Walmarts in this area all ditched the greeter positions about 4 years ago,


Here too


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yea, here they replaced the greeters with the elderly nazi lady (may I see your papers comrade?) that makes sure you didnt steal the two 25# bags of kitty litter cause they arent in an official walmart plastic checkout shopping bag. Logic that a 25# sack cat litter wont fit in the little plastic checkout back doesnt seem to occur to them. I mean I see it if somebody is walking out with some high dollar mega tv or something, though for something like that think they could afford to let one of clerks from electronics dept carry it out and help load it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Yea, here they replaced the greeters with the elderly nazi lady (may I see your papers comrade?) that makes sure you didnt steal the two 25# bags of kitty litter cause they arent in an official walmart plastic checkout shopping bag. Logic that a 25# sack cat litter wont fit in the little plastic checkout back doesnt seem to occur to them. I mean I see it if somebody is walking out with some high dollar mega tv or something, though for something like that think they could afford to let one of clerks from electronics dept carry it out and help load it.


Our Walmart has self check out and no door nazi.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Haven't had true greeters here in a while. Next town over had a big man with a booming voice. You could hear him half way to the back of the store. Big loss when he was no longer there.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

It's just barnyard economics. Retail sales is a highly competitive business and they needed to trim some fat from their operation. They don't need those greeters, but they provided a few of those jobs in every store for many years as sort of a charity, providing a little income for otherwise unemployable folks.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Shrek said:


> The Walmarts in this area all ditched the greeter positions about 4 years ago,


We still have greeters at our local WM. One is now 92 years old.

Instead of greeters, some of the WM's in Nashville hire off duty police officers. Yes, it's that dangerous. 

The last time I was in a WM I heard an employee talking about a customer who tried to throw merchandise over the fence in the garden center.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

HermitJohn said:


> Yea, here they replaced the greeters with the elderly nazi lady (may I see your papers comrade?) that makes sure you didnt steal the two 25# bags of kitty litter cause they arent in an official walmart plastic checkout shopping bag. Logic that a 25# sack cat litter wont fit in the little plastic checkout back doesnt seem to occur to them. I mean I see it if somebody is walking out with some high dollar mega tv or something, though for something like that think they could afford to let one of clerks from electronics dept carry it out and help load it.


I quit shopping at Costco because of the checker who needed to check my purchases against my bill. It always made me feel as if I was not trusted. Nowhere else do people view me as a potential thief.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ydderf said:


> I quit shopping at Costco because of the checker who needed to check my purchases against my bill. It always made me feel as if I was not trusted. Nowhere else do people view me as a potential thief.


Sams does too


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Fishindude said:


> It's just barnyard economics. Retail sales is a highly competitive business and they needed to trim some fat from their operation. They don't need those greeters, but they provided a few of those jobs in every store for many years as sort of a charity, providing a little income for otherwise unemployable folks.





tiffanysgallery said:


> We still have greeters at our local WM. One is now 92 years old.
> 
> Instead of greeters, some of the WM's in Nashville hire off duty police officers. Yes, it's that dangerous.
> 
> The last time I was in a WM I heard an employee talking about a customer who tried to throw merchandise over the fence in the garden center.


Big problem here with crooks stealing a lot of things. The door greeters catch and report a lot of them at the door. Greeters here also keep shopping carts in position for shoppers. We still have them employed at our local store. They also do other duties to help out like getting ice and other things for customers. Ask them where to find anything in the store and they tell you where to find the item.

Super Walmart here. Drugs, clothing, food, take out food, etc. They have run a lot of small stores out of business over the years. They do match any price other stores have. A new market moved in and decided to run Walmart out of business. Large dozen eggs for 49 cents and other low price goods. Walmart matched their prices. They lasted 6 mos.

The big complaint i have is so many of the things in store is made in China. However all the other stores in the area also has a large number of things made in Chine. Other stores in town like Kmart etc. were the first to import and sell China goods. Walmart followed to stay in business. If people buy the cheap crap from China that is not the stores fault. They have to stay in business. 

I do shop at Walmart mostly because they have everything so i don't have to drive all over town to shop. 

Walmart now has cameras that cover all areas of the store and also the parking lot. This is for their own good and also people don't have to worry about crooks robbing them or stealing things from auto in the parking lot.

Their is also a Mc D. in the store. A lot of people young and old meet there and eat and shop for other things. 

In the store here there are about half checkers and also half self checkout. Little or no waiting to check out. That is a big plus. People didn't like waiting in line for 20 mins checking out. There are also employee that stock goods and can help you find anything in the store if the greeter didn't tell you where things are located. 

One place shopping, sporting goods, auto parts, auto repair, drugs, keys, food, fast foods, fast check out. Does this sound like a place to do all your shopping. LOL. Cheap good made in China , Yes. However all the other stores in the area are the same. Go to Sears, etc. and buy the same thing made in China and pay double the price and wait in line for 20 mins.

Walmart shopper,
Gerold.

P.S. i do grow my own meat and many of my own vegs.
Also have a cousin that has a gun shop in town with all my hunting needs.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I would imagine that Walmart needs people at the door (greeters) who can do the 50 yard dash, and tackle all the people...or at least some...who think it is their RIGHT to steal what they can.

Mon


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Do not forget the effects of that ignorant $15 minimum wage. Millions of us tried to talk to the powers that be about job losses but we were dismissed as conservative hayseeds.

The Walmart near me is huge, and it is also doing away with nearly all checkers and forcing all of us into the self-check lanes. They actualy have removed a dozen checkstands and implemented about 25 more self-checks. All due to the $15 wage that they know will eventually infect Kansas (it hasn't yet, but eventually will).


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

With one or two employees overseeing the self check out lanes, I wonder how much walks out the store without being rung up.

We've always seem to have to ask for assistance if we're buying beer, or something doesn't ring up right, or even using a high value coupon. 

Sad for the greeter job losses though.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't seen a greeter in years. As far as made in China, there is not much you can buy that's not made in China..

The local Walmart is within a mile of Kroger, Ingles, Aldi, World Foods (?) and Food Lion a little further out but I drive by all of them when I go to shop. About half of my shopping is at Walmart.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

The government would pay the wages of disabled folks so companies would hire them. Maybe the program has ended. Why would a company hire un needed unable bodied people. Especially if the minimum wage is $15 an hour.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I just came from WM . I haven't read about this but I was surprised there were no greeters today. up here they only check against the receipt if you have loose stuff. in that case I don't wait for them. I just go up to them and present the receipt and show them what I have loose although most of them just wave me on through. one of them told me with their regular customers they don't do it. 

I fully admit to being a regular customer. it pays me to do it. I saved over 50 dollars today with the stuff I bought like vit E etc.etc. costs 5 and 6dollars more at the regular pharmacy. WM is only about 6 or 7 min from me. I do hope they still have the greeters. I did enjoy talking to them. I think we have 2 or 3 self check-outs. I've never used one or seen anyone there. my son wont use them either.~Georgia


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> I just came from WM . I haven't read about this but I was surprised there were no greeters today. up here they only check against the receipt if you have loose stuff. in that case I don't wait for them. I just go up to them and present the receipt and show them what I have loose although most of them just wave me on through. one of them told me with their regular customers they don't do it.
> 
> I fully admit to being a regular customer. it pays me to do it. I saved over 50 dollars today with the stuff I bought like vit E etc.etc. costs 5 and 6dollars more at the regular pharmacy. WM is only about 6 or 7 min from me. I do hope they still have the greeters. I did enjoy talking to them. I think we have 2 or 3 self check-outs. I've never used one or seen anyone there. my son wont use them either.~Georgia


The WM pharmacy must be hit and miss then. The local one here at WM is way higher on scrips. Plus it takes an hour to get it filled.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that could very well be but I don't have many prescriptions. this is for over the counter stuff. vitamins and such. I do get a muscle relaxant but I buy that in the pharmacy where the duty doc works. it is likely more .that's something I only get once a year though


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Couple of experiences at Wally World..

About 15 years ago every time we shopped at Walmart a lady with a very rural southern accent would announce "Security monitor section A (or other)". We would wonder what section we were in...

Only a few years ago the local store had a fellow dressed in a deli outfit, riding a three wheel bike with fresh deli bread in the basket and TOOTING a dang horn. He was yelling something about fresh bread and he rode that thing all the way through the grocery section, including the isle with half the population of the free world blocking the way while they gossiped.
That ran me nuts. I am a in and out shopper!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Forcast said:


> The government would pay the wages of disabled folks so companies would hire them. Maybe the program has ended. Why would a company hire un needed unable bodied people. Especially if the minimum wage is $15 an hour.


Why require a realistic minimum wage when you can just put them on the dole and subsidize those business plans requiring slave labor? I dont know, maybe because its better for somebody to be able to earn an honest living? Expecting somebody to live on less than it costs to rent cheapest efficiency apartment isnt reasonable. And its not the place of business to do it on their own when their competition doesnt have to. Its place of govt to unburden the taxpayer and make requirement of a minimum wage that provides a minimal living without living in a car or under a bridge.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

po boy said:


> Couple of experiences at Wally World..
> 
> About 15 years ago every time we shopped at Walmart a lady with a very rural southern accent would announce "Security monitor section A (or other)". We would wonder what section we were in...
> 
> ...


They make a good burger


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HDRider said:


> They make a good burger
> 
> View attachment 75608


That's where I snatched that line


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Why require a realistic minimum wage when you can just put them on the dole and subsidize those business plans requiring slave labor? I dont know, maybe because its better for somebody to be able to earn an honest living? Expecting somebody to live on less than it costs to rent cheapest efficiency apartment isnt reasonable. And its not the place of business to do it on their own when their competition doesnt have to. Its place of govt to unburden the taxpayer and make requirement of a minimum wage that provides a minimal living without living in a car or under a bridge.


I have a sister in law that worked at Walmart for over 30 years, raised 5 kids (4 went to college) and never took a dime from the government. Her husband made a normal factory wage.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

po boy said:


> I haven't seen a greeter in years. As far as made in China, there is not much you can buy that's not made in China..
> 
> The local Walmart is within a mile of Kroger, Ingles, Aldi, World Foods (?) and Food Lion a little further out but I drive by all of them when I go to shop. About half of my shopping is at Walmart.


Sure there is, all the stuff hecho en Mexico and Vietnam and India. The time to combat this with tariffs was 50 years ago when there were still factories making such items in USA. And penalize those companies moving off shore chasing cheapest labor around the world. Now they just play the whack a mole game importing China goods through a third country with a different lable avoiding the tariffs. And raise prices citing tariffs as the cause.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I have a sister in law that worked at Walmart for over 30 years, raised 5 kids (4 went to college) and never took a dime from the government. Her husband made a normal factory wage.


Got news for you, the rents gone up. What was possible 30 years ago, not possible today on basically same wages.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Both our local super WM and area chain grocery store have introduced self checkout within the past year or so. Still have greeters at WM, which also recently revamped to include an order pick up area (small waiting area included).


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Got news for you, the rents gone up. What was possible 30 years ago, not possible today on basically same wages.


She just now stopped working there. Just now. You battle good news with everything you got.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> Sure there is, all the stuff hecho en Mexico and Vietnam and India. The time to combat this with tariffs was 50 years ago when there were still factories making such items in USA. And penalize those companies moving off shore chasing cheapest labor around the world. Now they just play the whack a mole game importing China goods through a third country with a different lable avoiding the tariffs. And raise prices citing tariffs as the cause.


You are right but I was thinking appliances and electronics.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I often think of my father and how he reared 9 of us. he couldn't have made a lot of money. not too many did back then. he put 4 through university the ones that wanted to go. we certainly had plenty food. I remember the pantry so full a person could hardly get in.

we had school clothes. play clothes and church clothes and we didn't dare use one for the other. he was lucky I guess he never ever had to take the dole but we knew a lot of people who did. he had several jobs though in the early years.

I see HJ still calls it dole. that's what it was called then also. dad use to say many of us are only a paycheck or 2 away from it. my father use to help others with food and wood etc. in winter time. that was when times was hardest. not sure how it worked . I don't think money was given. just food. I do know they gave people brown flour no white because moms mother was very poor and she was on it. she use to exchange her brown bread for moms white bread. they didn't know then brown was better . ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That makes me sad because there is one walmart greeter in particular who is so darn adorable and sweet to my kids. Seeing him always makes my kids smile. There is no way he could lift 25 lbs, the man has to be 80!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Our walmart greeters also check reciepts like coctco does


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of our Wal-marts has a night time security guard. The others close after 11:00 pm because of the theft problem. The one that stays open checks receipts just like Sam's and Costco. They have to, it prevents the theft of several hundred dollars every day. You would not believe the number of people in both regular and self check-outs that try to walk out with unpaid merchandise every hour. I was at Wal-mart once when a person walked out with an un-purchased large tv set.

This from the article is not quite true;
" Under the federal law, employers must provide “reasonable” accommodations to workers with disabilities."

In order to qualify for "reasonable accommodations" the employee has to be capable of performing the job. Since Wal-mart is changing the job description the "reasonable accommodation" requirement does not come into play. I will be watching how it plays out in court.
https://www.eeoc.gov/policy/docs/accommodation.html


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what one of the guys told me too about people walking off with the tv sets. I had to sign a card I think when I bought mine last month. I wouldn't have believed anyone could do it until he told me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

25 lbs is nothing though for some 80 year olds to lift unless of course they have back problems etc.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> This from the article is not quite true;
> " Under the federal law, employers must provide “reasonable” accommodations to workers with disabilities."
> 
> In order to qualify for "reasonable accommodations" the employee has to be capable of performing the job. Since Wal-mart is changing the job description the "reasonable accommodation" requirement does not come into play. I will be watching how it plays out in court.
> https://www.eeoc.gov/policy/docs/accommodation.html


This doesn't directly address your legal question, but it might indicate the company's vulnerability, perceived or real.....


> Walmart did not disclose how many disabled greeters could lose their jobs. The company said that after it made the change at more than 1,000 stores in 2016, 80 to 85 percent of all affected greeters found other roles at Walmart. It did not reveal how many of them were disabled.
> 
> Last week, Walmart told greeters they would have the customary 60 days to land other jobs at the company. *Amid the uproar, the company has extended the deadline indefinitely for greeters with disabilities.*
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's not about what's "legal", it's about more important things.

If this wouldn't cause some to question Walmart's decision, nothing will.


> Walmart says it is striving to place greeters in other jobs at the company, but workers with disabilities are worried.
> 
> Donny Fagnano, 56, who has worked at Walmart for more than 21 years, said he cried when a manager at the store in Lewisburg, Pennsylvania, called him into the office last week and told him his job was going away.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Did anybody notice Walmarts careful Response today that it would not be firing any challenged employees that they would all be Placed in other positions?

I think they realized they got caught


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> That makes me sad because there is one walmart greeter in particular who is so darn adorable and sweet to my kids. Seeing him always makes my kids smile. There is no way he could lift 25 lbs, the man has to be 80!


 We have a little old lady near me who is much the same tiny and frail but she loves talking to all the people. I’m pretty sure she does it just for that reason since she owns the entire square mile that particular Walmart is built on !

Yes to be clear she owns the building she works in.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know about walking out without paying for a big screen tv. But the last time I bought a shotgun at the local WM I wasn't allowed to touch it inside the store. After I paid for it and signed all the paperwork a manager carried it outside and handed it to me.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Do not forget the effects of that ignorant $15 minimum wage. Millions of us tried to talk to the powers that be about job losses but we were dismissed as conservative hayseeds.
> 
> The Walmart near me is huge, and it is also doing away with nearly all checkers and forcing all of us into the self-check lanes. They actualy have removed a dozen checkstands and implemented about 25 more self-checks. All due to the $15 wage that they know will eventually infect Kansas (it hasn't yet, but eventually will).


Your NOT being forced to shop at walmart. 

The $15 dollar wage is for everyone ? If so then all the competition is also paying $15 so all is still equal and lay offs over the price a false issue.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

frogmammy said:


> I would imagine that Walmart needs people at the door (greeters) who can do the 50 yard dash, and tackle all the people...or at least some...who think it is their RIGHT to steal what they can.
> 
> Mon





frogmammy said:


> I would imagine that Walmart needs people at the door (greeters) who can do the 50 yard dash, and tackle all the people...or at least some...who think it is their RIGHT to steal what they can.
> 
> Mon





frogmammy said:


> I would imagine that Walmart needs people at the door (greeters) who can do the 50 yard dash, and tackle all the people...or at least some...who think it is their RIGHT to steal what they can.
> 
> Mon


The greeters here do not chase anyone. There are other people that take care of that. About 2 on duty all the time. They are the ones who chase. Also the local police take care of the ones who steal.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling those who hate wal mart so much are the same ones that would condemn Trump for curing cancer and putting all those doctors out of work?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Why do I have a feeling those who hate wal mart so much are the same ones that would condemn Trump for curing cancer and putting all those doctors out of work?


Because you want to blame everything on people that don’t kiss President Trump’s butt on every point ?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not crazy about Walmart and I'm not a socialist.
I'm not crazy about the Chinese imports flooding our markets.
I still shop there and will until I go completely cyber. It is more by convenience than by choice.
The greeters were at the least a gesture of good will towards communities. Very few haters will credit Wally for hiring them but will hammer the company for letting them go.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Walmart has destroyed more American businesses and cost and more jobs Than the very worst democratic administration perhaps even more than the Republican administrations


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not crazy about Walmart and I'm not a socialist.
> I'm not crazy about the Chinese imports flooding our markets.
> I still shop there and will until I go completely cyber. It is more by convenience than by choice.
> The greeters were at the least a gesture of good will towards communities. *Very few haters will credit Wally for hiring them but will hammer the company for letting them go.*


prezactalutely! Walmart created those jobs for people in need, many have benefitted from them for years. But now Wally is the monster for making needed changes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Because you want to blame everything on people that don’t kiss President Trump’s butt on every point ?


I don't blame anyone for anything. You don't like Walmart, feel free to shop elsewhere. You don't like Trump? Vote for Bernie or whoever you like.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Walmart is a monster that’s a given but they are not a monster for changing needed job descriptions they are a monster for trying to sneak around The law protecting the disabled.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Do not forget the effects of that ignorant $15 minimum wage. Millions of us tried to talk to the powers that be about job losses but we were dismissed as conservative hayseeds.
> 
> The Walmart near me is huge, and it is also doing away with nearly all checkers and forcing all of us into the self-check lanes. They actualy have removed a dozen checkstands and implemented about 25 more self-checks. All due to the $15 wage that they know will eventually infect Kansas (it hasn't yet, but eventually will).


The wage here at Walmart for most employees is 11 bucks an hour. Minimum wage in Missouri is 8.60 hr. that is state min. wage. Kansas is 7.25 per hour. I don't know everyone who can live on that low income. Most are very young people just starting out. They also hire people everyday. They cannot keep enough employee because of the low wage. Also all most all employees are on part-time so Walmart does not have to paid unemployment insurances or any other befits. They can't keep help because of the low wages. Most all employee are young who are just starting out or still in school working part time. Because of the low wage and no befits they cannot keep good help very long.
I always use the self-check out. They have 1/2 self- check outs here. I can't get any good help for 11 bucks an hour who, can live on that. My regular employees i pay 25-40 bucks an hour. They earn it. I have employee who are in the 4H program part time. They get some money from 4H and i paid them 20 bucks an hour.
I do carry insurance on all my employees. If they need time off for any reason they can have time off. I also paid bonus for extra work like double the wage for any overtime. They earn it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I don't blame anyone for anything. You don't like Walmart, feel free to shop elsewhere. You don't like Trump? Vote for Bernie or whoever you like.


Why don’t you answer your own question you’re the only one that would knows why you feel something.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is fairly common at antique auctions these days to find ie, vintage cast iron, Dazey butter churns, old coffee mills, antique milk bottles, etc that are chinese knockoffs. To the point that another country is copying primitives and cookware made 50-100 years ago or more shows me the level of intent China has, not just in making money, but in diluting our country's power thru commerce.
And not a shot will be fired.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Why do I have a feeling those who hate wal mart so much are the same ones that would condemn Trump for curing cancer and putting all those doctors out of work?


I don’t see the relationship yet? I would think Trump supporters would also be Walmart haters


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> We have a little old lady near me who is much the same tiny and frail but she loves talking to all the people. I’m pretty sure she does it just for that reason since she owns the entire square mile that particular Walmart is built on !
> 
> Yes to be clear she owns the building she works in.


I love it! I have a soft spot for the elderly ever since i was a caregiver


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I don’t see the relationship yet? I would think Trump supporters would also be Walmart haters


The complaint in question is that of job losses. Walmart and a cure for cancer both seem to qualify.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

HermitJohn said:


> Why require a realistic minimum wage when you can just put them on the dole and subsidize those business plans requiring slave labor? I dont know, maybe because its better for somebody to be able to earn an honest living? Expecting somebody to live on less than it costs to rent cheapest efficiency apartment isnt reasonable. And its not the place of business to do it on their own when their competition doesnt have to. Its place of govt to unburden the taxpayer and make requirement of a minimum wage that provides a minimal living without living in a car or under a bridge.


With exception of a couple key managers per store, jobs such as WalMart, most other retail, fast food, etc. were never intended to be career lobs where you could provide a livable income for yourself and your family. They were intended for kids to earn a little spending money, spouses to pick up a little part time work and some additional income, to give a retired person something to do while making a little extra scratch, etc. 

If you want a livable wage, Walmart is not now, and never has been the place to work. Either do what it takes to get that management job at Walmart or move on to someplace that has better pay and benefits, and you may have to work someplace that's not heated and air conditioned, get up before 9, and get your hands dirty. Meanwhile, almost all skilled trades positions are starving for new people to enter the workforce. They pay double, triple or more what Walmart type retail jobs offer and can't get people to come to work. 

You can't legislate prosperity by jacking up minimum wage. People need to get off their duffs and take on a little more challenging work if they want to earn more, the opportunities are out there.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

101pigs said:


> The wage here at Walmart for most employees is 11 bucks an hour and that is only 1 buck over min. wage. I don't know everyone who can live on that low income. Most are very young people just starting out. They also hire people everyday. They cannot keep enough employee because of the low wage. Also all most all employees are on part-time so Walmart does not have to paid unemployment insurances or any other befits. They can't keep help because of the low wages. Most all employee are young who are just starting out or still in school working part time. Because of the low wage and no befits they cannot keep good help very long.
> I always use the self-check out. They have 1/2 self- check outs here. You can't get any good help for 11 bucks an hour who can live on that. My regular employees i pay 25-40 bucks an hour. They earn it. I have employee who are in the 4H program part time. They get some money from 4H and i paid them 20 bucks an hour.
> I do carry insurance on all my employees. If they need time off for any reason they can have time off. I also paid bonus for extra work like double the wage for any overtime. They earn it.


A young man or woman making $300 a week gets an apartment with a buddy and splits the rent and utilities.
A young man or woman going to college, and or living at home works at Walmart to put money in the bank for school.
A retired/disabled person uses their job for supplemental income or because they are bored.
Same as McDonalds.
Walmart is not a physically demanding job that requires a degree or even experience. There is no learning curve or an apprenticeship. 90% of the job involves showing up...and not stealing.
Problems arise when jobs like this are viewed as taking advantage of the common man. It is not a career.
There are places like hospitals that hire people to do little more than sit at the information kiosk or wheel outpatients out to the curb to their waiting car. They generally pay more and with improved benefits and there is no restrictions to applying for those jobs as well.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When I was a kid, the Walmart location was a pasture on poor land on the edge of town. Town was basically two blocks of small town stores. The Walmart now has more square feet than the whole business area of town had. I could go to town as a kid and go into a store and get what I needed. I go to Walmart now and if I really NEED something, they don't have it. Generally, I go to another store and find what I want and need.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My good friend owns an HVAC company that operates in multiple states.
He is and has been for years, desperate for young men and women to hire.
Just a little schooling or just some on the job training and they could be making a very good living with a future.
Advertising and interviewing has become like trying to find a good pair of shoes in a dumpster.
Yet, there are plenty of folks down at the walmart stocking shoes on shelves that with a little more ambition could make more than they thought themselves capable of.
Blaming Walmart for low wages when there are options tends to smell like there may be other motives.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Walmart is a monster that’s a given but they are not a monster for changing needed job descriptions they are a monster for trying to sneak around The law protecting the disabled.


Like I said earlier, I haven't seen greeters at Wally World in years. When they had them I don't remember them as being someone disabled unless I count the 100 year old one with the cane as being disabled.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Make no mistake about it, some analyst at one time calculated that the PR value of the greeters was worth their wages. And now some new analyst redid the numbers to reach another conclusion. Perhaps this is more a reflection on the shoppers and public in general more than Walmart. When did Walmart ever do something contrary to the bottom line in the last 30 years?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Walmart is a monster that’s a given but they are not a monster for changing needed job descriptions they are a monster for trying to sneak around The law protecting the disabled.


They gave these people jobs to begin with. They didn't have to. You can bash 'em to your hearts content, bur at least attempt to be honest.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> They gave these people jobs to begin with. They didn't have to. You can bash 'em to your hearts content, bur at least attempt to be honest.


My FIL, being one. He was pretty frail, but always had a smile to share. He loved being a greeter.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I worked for Walmart for a brief period when oil & gas tanked. The greeters actually play a significant role at Walmart and their main purpose is loss prevention. You'd be surprised how many people buy a bag of cookies, return to the store with the receipt, grab a big ticket item, flash the $3.00 receipt and head for the door. 

The upset over the greeters started about a year ago, when Walmart created a new approach for floor staff, in the sense that nobody is designated to a specific area and all floor jobs should be interchangeable. Someone who typically worked in ladies fashion, now could find herself in dairy if they are needed and if a truck needs to be unloaded, they will use front end floor staff and those known as store standards staff (greeters, cart returns, carry out assistance, etc), if they are required. 

The greeter position is not being eliminated, or at least not in Canada, but the Walmart way is to get as much work out of each employee as possible so rather than simply have a greeter at the door during slower periods during the day, the plan is to use them elsewhere, if required. My local Walmart has always used greeters to fill various spots through the day (carry out/customer assistance, cart returns, returning items to shelves and restocking shelves close to their area). 

Filling positions other than your designated spot has always been the Walmart way but they formalized it over a year ago and while I'm not fond of Walmart's management style or how they treat employees but have watched this new program from it's inception. 

In my opinion, it has created much confusion internally but no loss of employees and Walmart has no desire to deal with negative PR associated with terminating disabled employees and they do interpret the greeter position as a significant loss prevention role and they're skirting their own policy by assigning secondary positions that work for employees and management.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> People need to get off their duffs and take on a little more challenging work if they want to earn more, the opportunities are out there.


Yep, maybe they can sneek across border into Mexico and get those more challenging jobs that used to exist here. 

You take the jobs that are available. NOT EVERYBODY CAN BE AN INDIAN CHIEF or a CEO or rocket scientist! Just way it is and you think those that dont achieve the top jobs need to live under a bridge and eat road kill. You may or may not have a chance at that top line job as lifetime goal, but if you have any sense at all, you realize only a handful will achieve it. What people want are jobs where you show up, work hard and make a livable wage. Not everybody wants to be CHIEF, but you only want to offer option of CHIEF HONCHO or part time peon you describe as only for teenagers looking for pocket money. No Mr. Inbetween. The inbetween jobs are all outsourced to the cheapest labor around the world. Yep even jobs for those with college degrees. They are told if they want their severance bonus, they have to train their foreign replacement.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> Yep, maybe they can sneek across border into Mexico and get those more challenging jobs that used to exist here.
> 
> You take the jobs that are available. NOT EVERYBODY CAN BE AN INDIAN CHIEF or a CEO or rocket scientist! Just way it is and you think those that dont achieve the top jobs need to live under a bridge and eat road kill. You may or may not have a chance at that top line job as lifetime goal, but if you have any sense at all, you realize only a handful will achieve it. What people want are jobs where you show up, work hard and make a livable wage. Not everybody wants to be CHIEF, but you only want to offer option of CHIEF HONCHO or part time peon you describe as only for teenagers looking for pocket money. No Mr. Inbetween. The inbetween jobs are all outsourced to the cheapest labor around the world. Yep even jobs for those with college degrees. They are told if they want their severance bonus, they have to train their foreign replacement.


Every factory around me is looking for people.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There is a large segment of this society that is accustomed to convenience, expectation and satisfaction with a decreasing amount of self culpability.
It is a wonderful bright new generation that is also littered with those who feel entitled to reward before risk and do not feel an employment ladder is relevant.
That could probably be said about past generations as well; the fact is that with such increased population growth there are more of them.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

There is a certain minimum degree of ability a person needs to work in a trade or factory. A common meme going around today involves the percentage of the population with an IQ under 85. It sits around 16% or something like that supposedly. This means that 16% of the population is essentially unemployable in any capacity other than basic "walk over there and pick that up" tasks. Even for those tasks you're assuming they can show up to work consistently. As this percentage increases (it is increasing) and life gets more complex, the old canards of "just get a real job" will become less and less helpful. 

This isn't 1950s demographics we're dealing with today and I'm not sure what the long-term solution is.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

dyrne said:


> There is a certain minimum degree of ability a person needs to work in a trade or factory. A common meme going around today involves the percentage of the population with an IQ under 85. It sits around 16% or something like that supposedly. This means that 16% of the population is essentially unemployable in any capacity other than basic "walk over there and pick that up" tasks. Even for those tasks you're assuming they can show up to work consistently. As this percentage increases (it is increasing) and life gets more complex, the old canards of "just get a real job" will become less and less helpful.
> 
> This isn't 1950s demographics we're dealing with today and I'm not sure what the long-term solution is.


You raise a very important point. And I too wonder if the problem has a solution.

As much as 85 is marginal, and the population of sub 100's grows, the workforce is demanding smarter and smarter people.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The complaint in question is that of job losses. Walmart and a cure for cancer both seem to qualify.


 I’m sorry. I thought the OP was about misstreatment of employees.
I can’t imagine a President Trump supporter who is all about creating jobs and making America great supporting Walmart which is all about destroying American companies and American jobs.
How would people supporting those positions wind up on the same side?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> They gave these people jobs to begin with. They didn't have to. You can bash 'em to your hearts content, bur at least attempt to be honest.


 If you’re going to call me a liar you could at least say what I’m lying about ,so I might stand a reasonable chance of clearing myself of your unreasonable charges .


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I’m sorry. I thought the OP was about misstreatment of employees.
> I can’t imagine a President Trump supporter who is all about creating jobs and making America great supporting Walmart which is all about destroying American companies and American jobs.
> How would people supporting those positions wind up on the same side?


Last I heard Walmart has created millions of jobs across our country, and that doesn't count the side jobs created in other industries that supply many of walmarts needs.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

Most of the side jobs Walmart creates are in China sad to say.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/wa...-make-every-effort-to-keep-disabled-greeters/

Good news for the greeters.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ydderf said:


> Most of the side jobs Walmart creates are in China sad to say.


Not really. Thinking of truckers, railroad workers, even the contractors Walmart pays to build their stores and maintain them. Yes, they do buy overseas.... In an effort to fill the demands of their customers who don't care about quality... Only cheaper. That's not wallies fault, that's the typical American consumers fault. Maybe if someone in DC would impose decent trade tariffs American manufactures could compete.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

gilberte said:


> I don't know about walking out without paying for a big screen tv. But the last time I bought a shotgun at the local WM I wasn't allowed to touch it inside the store. After I paid for it and signed all the paperwork a manager carried it outside and handed it to me.


All guns are required to be carried to the door by store employees, at least that is what I was told by a Gander Mountain employee about a year before Gander closed. Buying a tv at Wal-mart consists of grabbing a tv off the rack, putting it in your cart and walking to the register with it. Televisions are not locked up at Wal-mart. 

Wal-mart policy is to not chase down thieves. In fact employees can be fired for chasing down thieves. I know a manager that was fired just for that reason.



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Last I heard Walmart has created millions of jobs across our country, and that doesn't count the side jobs created in other industries that supply many of walmarts needs.


Wal-mart also has a history of putting small local stores out of business and closing down companies that don't play the game to get their items into the store. They put Huffy out of business.
https://www.fastcompany.com/47593/wal-mart-you-dont-know

And let's not forget that at one point in time, not so very long ago, Wal-mart was locking employees in the stores overnight and forcing them to work without pay.

https://www.grunge.com/26656/shady-secrets-wal-mart-doesnt-want-know/

It is true that most customers of any store want the cheapest price. Unfortunately the cheapest products are made in foreign countries. And it's also true that Wal-mart employs many people that otherwise would not have jobs. Millions of customers love Wal-mart, thousands of employees are glad to have their Wal-mart jobs. Like it or not, Wal-mart isn't going down any time soon.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Last I heard Walmart has created millions of jobs across our country, and that doesn't count the side jobs created in other industries that supply many of walmarts needs.


Walmart has not created jobs. In the past we had many stores that TV salespeople, clothing sales persons, grocery store workers, delivery drivers, etc. worked at and where a LIVING wage in local stores was earned. Walmart and similar stores have consolidated all those stores and positions into just a few stores and positions. Larger business such as walmart can sell more items with fewer employees and less high dollar management (store owners). Stores such as walmart also lowers the amount of income that is available to spend around town, since most of the employees are low wage earners that quite often are getting assistance from the tax payers in a variety of ways. 

Keep in mind that in the average community there is “X” amount of money to spend. 3 stores or 8 stores does not change the amount of money that the locals have to spend. It just changes the amount that is spent at each store. By the way those small stores did not get tax and utility breaks from the local and state government that the current large business get. Funded by the taxpayer. 

Those side jobs created to supply walmart’s needs are not new. They use to supply the local stores we use to have. Corporations that have moved their production out of the USA are also a problem. The contractors that maintain and build walmart’s use to build and maintain all of those little stores that are gone. And the contractors were locals working on local stores. Most contractors working on walmart and similar stores are not local and do not hire or buy locally. 

Many people thinking that they are saving money by shopping at walmart and similar business are looking at a very small part of the picture and often seem to not understand how much the economy has been hurt by these actions.

I agree 100% about the average shopper looking for cheapest price instead of quality long lasting goods that are cheaper to own in the long run. Also agree about the fair trade issues.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Last I heard Walmart has created millions of jobs across our country, and that doesn't count the side jobs created in other industries that supply many of walmarts needs.


Please take the time to study Walmart in a little more depth.
Besides the things that Redlands explains Walmart is known for putting American businesses out of business. 
It works like this they keep demanding the lower and lower prices from their suppliers the suppliers bedazzled by the amount of volume that Walmart offers keeps cutting their prices And quality to the bone , Walmart keeps demanding more exclusive goods till eventually The company cannot afford to go any lower at which point Walmart sources cheaper goods from China and fources the American company out of business.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It's not Wally. It's the consumers that are wanting cheaper goods. If it wasn't wal mart someone else would supply that demand. Wally doesn't sell Hondas or Toyotas do they? Nope, that's others filling the demand for cheap cars. Wanna blame an American... Try looking at DC with all their anti business regulations or the unions forcing labor costs through the roof.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Why do I have a feeling those who hate wal mart so much are the same ones that would condemn Trump for curing cancer and putting all those doctors out of work?


I don't know why you have that feeling.
Maybe some people don't consider the reasons they like or dislike something, but I do.
I stopped liking Walmart after Sam Walton died.
And I'd love the person who cures cancer no matter who they were.



Yvonne's hubby said:


> prezactalutely! Walmart created those jobs for people in need, many have benefitted from them for years. But now Wally is the monster for making needed changes.


Nope.
Wally is making "needed changes" because they stopped being a store that sells "American made".
That's what changed when Sam died, some of us still remember that.
Many others got on the bandwagon that destroyed the middle class jobs that built this country, Walmart is just the biggest one.

You may not have been paying attention, maybe it didn't affect you personally or maybe you don't care.
But none of that alters the facts.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's not Wally. It's the consumers that are wanting cheaper goods. If it wasn't wal mart someone else would supply that demand. Wally doesn't sell Hondas or Toyotas do they? Nope, that's others filling the demand for cheap cars. Wanna blame an American... Try looking at DC with all their anti business regulations or the unions forcing labor costs through the roof.



You do have a point about consumers and gov't adding to the problem. I just wish you could see it when a business cuts our throats too, because ti does happen.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The complaint in question is that of job losses. Walmart and a cure for cancer both seem to qualify.


You've got some strange logic sometimes.
A lost retail job and and out of work oncologist mean the same thing?
Did you see a big line somewhere of people trying to get "buy one get one free" cancer tumors?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

wr said:


> I worked for Walmart for a brief period when oil & gas tanked. The greeters actually play a significant role at Walmart and their main purpose is loss prevention. You'd be surprised how many people buy a bag of cookies, return to the store with the receipt, grab a big ticket item, flash the $3.00 receipt and head for the door.
> 
> The upset over the greeters started about a year ago, when Walmart created a new approach for floor staff, in the sense that nobody is designated to a specific area and all floor jobs should be interchangeable. Someone who typically worked in ladies fashion, now could find herself in dairy if they are needed and if a truck needs to be unloaded, they will use front end floor staff and those known as store standards staff (greeters, cart returns, carry out assistance, etc), if they are required.
> 
> ...


I think you're absolutely right, I've noticed the same thing in other stores too. Lots of people pulling double duties. For that matter, it goes on in manufacturing as well.
There's always the break point when you're getting all you're gonna get out of one employee. The problem is getting the CEO at the top to realize it and stop squeezing the turnips.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> A lost retail job and and out of work oncologist mean the same thing?


Naw, an out of work oncologist will generally go bankrupt on a whole lot more debts than an out of work Wally worker.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Even if there was a cure for cancer, people would still have to go to the doctor for the diagnosis and cure. A cure wouldn't be putting any doctor out of business. More people might be willing to go to the doctor to get the cure because it would be more affordable than fighting an often losing battle.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Even if there was a cure for cancer, people would still have to go to the doctor for the diagnosis and cure. A cure wouldn't be putting any doctor out of business. More people might be willing to go to the doctor to get the cure because it would be more affordable than fighting an often losing battle.


I should have been more specific perhaps. If a $5 pill that would cure cancer were developed a huge part of our current medical profession would indeed be out of work.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Now do you really believe that the cure for cancer would cost only $5? And oncology treatment isn't all that large a part of the medical profession.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Now do you really believe that the cure for cancer would cost only $5? And oncology treatment isn't all that large a part of the medical profession.


Why not $5? Someone might discover a plant tomorrow that can be grown readily and cheaply.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I should have been more specific perhaps. If a $5 pill that would cure cancer were developed a huge part of our current medical profession would indeed be out of work.


Nope, they would just move on to the next health problem to solve.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Nope, they would just move on to the next health problem to solve.


Maybe, but I was told that cancer treatment is a fairly specialized area of medicine. I spose we could use more proctologists though.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I should have been more specific perhaps. If a $5 pill that would cure cancer were developed a huge part of our current medical profession would indeed be out of work.


Maybe.
Or maybe there would be a huge demand for those miracle pills.
Then they could all get jobs as pharmacists .................................... at the local Walmart!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> I love it! I have a soft spot for the elderly ever since i was a caregiver


I've had a soft spot for the elderly ever since I realized that I would one day become one Never could figure people making fun of older folks and treating them with disrespect.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> Maybe.
> Or maybe there would be a huge demand for those miracle pills.
> Then they could all get jobs as pharmacists .................................... at the local Walmart!


There ya go. Then watch them wages go up!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There ya go. Then watch them wages go up!


Yep. 
I don't know how much of that comment is sarcasm, but since you seemed so adamant that those Walmart greeters' jobs were nothing to be concerned about, I figured you'd also agree that same attitude should be applied equally to anyone else whose job is lost due to "necessity".
Even if you can't see the cure for cancer as a blessing, you should at least see the downside of a lost job on equal terms.
Of course I've been wrong before.................


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> Yep.
> I don't know how much of that comment is sarcasm, but since you seemed so adamant that those Walmart greeters' jobs were nothing to be concerned about, I figured you'd also agree that same attitude should be applied equally to anyone else whose job is lost due to "necessity".
> Even if you can't see the cure for cancer as a blessing, you should at least see the downside of a lost job on equal terms.
> Of course I've been wrong before.................


a cheap cure for cancer would be a great blessing indeed. My issue is not with those who might lose their jobs in either case, it's with those who hate Wally World. Since when has success been a bad thing?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> a cheap cure for cancer would be a great blessing indeed. My issue is not with those who might lose their jobs in either case, it's with those who hate Wally World. Since when has success been a bad thing?


Do you mean to ask such a simple question?
The answer is obvious.
What does that "success" cost, is anything done to achieve that success acceptable?
Even if it's within the law, but morally wrong, is it still ok?
This is the reason I told y'all weeks ago on another thread that capitalism has no morals and the thing that makes it a "success" is listed as one of the 7 deadly sins.
You can deny that's true if you wish, but you'll have to take that up with God in your debate.
He doesn't need a team of defense lawyers and He certainly doesn't need me to speak for Him.
Rumor has it, good corporate defense lawyers are hard to come by, where He lives.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

What is immoral about running a business successfully?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's not Wally. It's the consumers that are wanting cheaper goods. If it wasn't wal mart someone else would supply that demand. Wally doesn't sell Hondas or Toyotas do they? Nope, that's others filling the demand for cheap cars. Wanna blame an American... Try looking at DC with all their anti business regulations or the unions forcing labor costs through the roof.


It’s a funny thing about unions. When people say we need to go back to a time when America was the greatest they are talking about a time when unions were strongest and the top tax rate was 90%.
Unions just seek a reasonable return for skilled labor, do you have something against paying a working man what he’s worth?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

farmrbrown said:


> Do you mean to ask such a simple question?
> The answer is obvious.
> What does that "success" cost, is anything done to achieve that success acceptable?
> Even if it's within the law, but morally wrong, is it still ok?
> ...


Jesus talked about that little ole farm where He paid two guys a days wage though only one put a full shift in. The Hebrew Union must have had a pill over that one.

The thing is, it is Wally's store and Wally's choices.

Social, moral, ethical and what not principals are expected when a modern day Jabez is seeking God to "expand his tents"; Walmart has none of those and likely neither do most of the so called rulers in high towers who piously seek equality and justice.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> do you have something against paying a working man what he’s worth?


Nope. But I do have a problem with arm twisting and knee cap busting being used to force me to pay outrageous sums for people to put in a day doing an hours worth of work.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> It’s a funny thing about unions. When people say we need to go back to a time when America was the greatest they are talking about a time when unions were strongest and the top tax rate was 90%.
> Union is just seek a reasonable return for skilled labor, do you have something against paying a working man what he’s worth?


Domestic consumption of domestic production, no real globalization of markets

With hundreds of deductions and an effective tax rate similar to today

But you know that


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It's not Wally. It's the consumers that are wanting cheaper goods. If it wasn't wal mart someone else would supply that demand. Wally doesn't sell Hondas or Toyotas do they? Nope, that's others filling the demand for cheap cars. Wanna blame an American... Try looking at DC with all their anti business regulations or the unions forcing labor costs through the roof.


The difference is Walmart is in a position to Force the prices they pay the manufacturers down .
Walmart has the ability to actually degrade the goods.
For instance of Walmart and Sears sold wildcat saws
The wildcat from Sears came with a plastic case an extra chain a bottle of bar oil a bottle of gas oil and a spark plug and adjustment tool. 
For five dollars less the Walmart one came without any of those additional items. 
But Walmart got theirs for $10 less than Sears did 
Walmart made an additional five dollars on the sales each saw. 
Walmart also had a much higher warrantee rate than Sears did. 
A year later both Sears and Walmart offered the same saw as a bare item. 
Guess what within months Walmart negotiated a special cheaper built saw that while it still looked the same as the Sears unit was made of cheaper materials
Warranty services associated with the Walmart sales is widely thought to have been a large factor in the bankruptcy of the company.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Jesus talked about that little ole farm where He paid two guys a days wage though only one put a full shift in. The Hebrew Union must have had a pill over that one.
> 
> The thing is, it is Wally's store and Wally's choices.
> 
> Social, moral, ethical and what not principals are expected when a modern day Jabez is seeking God to "expand his tents"; Walmart has none of those and likely neither do most of the so called rulers in high towers who piously seek equality and justice.


LOL.
So true.
That was one of the 4 parts of Jabez's prayer. It's important to know that the other 3 parts were to keep him close to God.
Wally world is free to make their choices as we all are, it's the consequences of those choices we should actually be concerned about.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Nope. But I do have a problem with arm twisting and knee cap busting being used to force me to pay outrageous sums for people to put in a day doing an hours worth of work.


Im sorry to hear about your kneecap and arm would you please tell us what happened ?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> The difference is Walmart is in a position to Force the prices they pay the manufacturers down .
> Walmart has the ability to actually degrade the goods.
> For instance of Walmart and Sears sold wildcat saws
> The wildcat from Sears came with a plastic case an extra chain a bottle of bar oil a bottle of gas oil and a spark plug and adjustment tool.
> ...


Wally didn't "force" anyone to do anything. They work with the laws of supply and demand.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Domestic consumption of domestic production, no real globalization of markets
> 
> With hundreds of deductions and an effective tax rate similar to today
> 
> But you know that


That is so far from the truth it’s hard to believe that somebody would even say such a thing apparently you don’t mind a total distortion.
But you know that. 
Certainly during the 50s we had a lot of domestic sales we had good products we had the best products in the world that’s why during that time. We had some of the best export levels this nation has ever had


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Im sorry to hear about your kneecap and arm would you please tell us what happened ?


Didn't happen to me but if you do a bit of research I'm sure you'll find plenty that did. Violence and intimidation has long been the toolkit of unions. Freind of mine was beaten, stabbed thirty seven time, then tossed out a second story window into a dumpster and left to die. (Tough lil knot though, he survived) you can keep your unions.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Wally didn't "force" anyone to do anything. They work with the laws of supply and demand.


 The two statements in your post Are not congruent


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Didn't happen to me but if you do a bit of research I'm sure you'll find plenty that did. Violence and intimidation has long been the toolkit of unions. Freind of mine was beaten, stabbed thirty seven time, then tossed out a second story window into a dumpster and left to die. (Tough lil knot though, he survived) you can keep your unions.


And what did that have to do with the unions perhaps he shouldn’t have been selling drugs?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> And what did that have to do with the unions perhaps he shouldn’t have been selling drugs?


It was the railroad Union thugs in his case. Sadly they had the wrong guy. Just happened to be in the wrong office at the wrong time. He was there waxing floors after hours. Cops were able to get the guys, they had a good idea where to look due to ongoing union problems at the time. my freind was able to identify them quite easily once he recovered a bit.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

gilberte said:


> I've had a soft spot for the elderly ever since I realized that I would one day become one Never could figure people making fun of older folks and treating them with disrespect.


It doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> What is immoral about running a business successfully?


*A*moral
*A*moral
*A*moral
That's the first thing to clear up. Open a dictionary sometime, will ya?
The second thing is to understand than you CAN be successful running a business
morally or immorally or even amorally, the choice is there, just own what it is that you do, either way.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Didn't happen to me but if you do a bit of research I'm sure you'll find plenty that did. Violence and intimidation has long been the toolkit of unions. Freind of mine was beaten, stabbed thirty seven time, then tossed out a second story window into a dumpster and left to die. (Tough lil knot though, he survived) you can keep your unions.


Yeah, and the term ******* involved WV union miners that were shot by snipers hired by the mine owners too.
There's plenty of blame to go around, don't skimp on the portions.
Where did you think the unions learned about violence from?
Did ya think the idea of unions came about because the business owners were just so full of benevolence and generosity that it just seemed right to beat and rob them?

I'm not advocating violence against Walmart although in your "research" on unions, Walmart's actions would increase your education.
But I would advocate people who don't approve of walmart, like me, spend their money elsewhere.
I do it at twice the price because I dislike them so much.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> It’s a funny thing about unions. When people say we need to go back to a time when America was the greatest they are talking about a time when unions were strongest and the top tax rate was 90%.
> Unions just seek a reasonable return for skilled labor, do you have something against paying a working man what he’s worth?


I don't know if that's true about unions anymore.

After retiring from the military, the husband took a job as route manager for a fortune-500 waste management company. The union was fighting hard to get into the shop he worked for. After a couple of years, they talked the employees into going union. Funny thing is, the union contract ended up with the employees having more hours, lower hourly wages and less medical benefits than before they were union. And they got to pay dues on top of it. The union contract also made it much easier to fire employees than the contract they'd had before (which really made management happy). Whatever it took to expand union membership, even if it hurt the drivers.

Side note, my husband (who really couldn't have given a fig one way or the other - this was always a temporary job) was also cornered in the bathroom one day. One of the union goons (not the union rep from the shop, but one of the national guys) decided he needed to make a show of screaming at one of the "managers" during negotiations and my husband (who had nothing to do with negotiations) happened to be the guy. Left the bathroom door open while a bunch of people were in the hall, got right up in his face and started screaming all sorts of nonsense at him. I'm just glad my husband had the restraint to walk away, I'm not sure I would have. Real classy.

Unions have become like government agencies. Their main focus is continuing to exist, and doing whatever it takes to continue existing, not in actually helping union members. I have a family member who is a muckety-muck in the teacher's union, same song different tune, and they are a bunch of goons, too.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> That is so far from the truth it’s hard to believe that somebody would even say such a thing apparently you don’t mind a total distortion.
> But you know that.
> Certainly during the 50s we had a lot of domestic sales we had good products we had the best products in the world that’s why during that time. We had some of the best export levels this nation has ever had


All things considered, this is not a very large change. To put it another way, the average effective tax rate on the 1 percent highest-income households is about 5.6 percentage points lower today than it was in the 1950s. That’s a noticeable change, but not a radical shift https://taxfoundation.org/taxes-rich-1950-not-high/


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

The big disappointment with unions is they have become exclusive, keeping people out through closed shops, membership requirements, Etc. A fire department I tried to join when I was in my 20's was closed to all who were not members of one particular church. Nothing in writing of course just a nudge nudge wink wink requirement while I was told to start attending church.
My son is an HVAC tech when he asked the union for tuition help to go to night school at the local tech college he was refused the union rep said he could take the training from a good union brother the next month during the day. When my son explained he couldn't afford to take the time off work for day school the union said well then you are on your own no help from us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It all depends on the union. 

Mr. Pixie's first state job at a developmental center the union is very large and worked well to protect it's members. The second state job was at a prison psych hospital, he was in Council 82 with corrections and law enforcement. This is the union that blows up pics of the Attica riots whenever possible, and they actively watch over every person. The union he has now is more polite and made up of state professionals.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> If you’re going to call me a liar you could at least say what I’m lying about ,so I might stand a reasonable chance of clearing myself of your unreasonable charges .


Reread your post, it's inaccurate.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Reread your post, it's inaccurate.


 It’s as accurate as possible 
Feel free to point out any inaccuracies 
Until then everyone will assume you are just a blowhard.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> All things considered, this is not a very large change. To put it another way, the average effective tax rate on the 1 percent highest-income households is about 5.6 percentage points lower today than it was in the 1950s. That’s a noticeable change, but not a radical shift https://taxfoundation.org/taxes-rich-1950-not-high/


Lol I don’t know much about this foundation but the artical is a masterpiece of misdirection !
It fails to explain why such a change in rate produces such a small change over all. 
The rate change causes a behavior change. It also try’s to make it look like the amounts paid are only 6 % different. They are not the change in effective rate is 16 % 
But that’s the straw man. The important part is that change in behaviors


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> It’s as accurate as possible
> Feel free to point out any inaccuracies
> Until then everyone will assume you are just a blowhard.


Show where Wal-Mart is skirting any laws. Show where they reduced employment in any communities they moved into. You can't because it's not true.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

No idea on the law issue. Would assume they are going to walk as close to both sides of the line as they can get away with. Look at the bribes paid in some of their business areas. 

As far as the reducing employment numbers in a community. Seems to me that it would be hard to think how they have not. Basic business model is to move more product to more people at less cost while providing a higher profit. Few people as possible and reduce the expenses and problems that comes with them would be a priority. A few large stores can provide this versus many neighbor hood business and employees. Self serve registers. Use of non local maintenance support, transport and warehousing (stores stock only for short term sales). Non local accounting, banking, advertising and security monitoring. Lots more that I am not thinking off. 
Government benefits in a variety of forms such as reduced property tax’s, sales tax, utility fees in various phases. Relying on the government to make up for not paying a living wage. Many other issues such as these are just icing on the cake.
It’s not walmart only by any means.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

We are inundated with advertising to buy buy buy. We the consumer must accept some responsibility for the loss of jobs because Walmart and Home Depot and Canadian tire type stores move into our neighbourhoods. We immediately embrace the lower prices despite the lack of variety and without thinking beyond our own wallets. Now that Joe's hardware has closed we realize there is nowhere local to buy a sealing ring for our pressure cooker's. What about a 12v incandescent light bulb, it got me many blank stares at Canadian tire and Walmart asking for 12V incandescent bulbs. I finally found a small town hardware store on my travels that carried them. I'm glad I no longer need mantles for an Alladin lamp.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The choice of being forced to choose the limited offerings which are often of 2nd rate or worse quality that is on the shelf at your local store or being able to order exactly what you need or want online has become a daily issue with me.
Used to try to buy locally only. As time has gone past it has often become impossible to do. So online I go. The Sears and Roebuck and JC Penny catalogs and similar of the past now is Amazon and similar today. Now I can get what I want or need and it is usually at a competitive price to the junk on the shelf locally. 
As a plus I do not need to rack up mileage, wear, and fuel use on MY vehicle and waste my TIME and MONEY to shop for items I am likely not going to be happy with. Not to mention the frustration of poor customer service. 
Sad reflection of todays times.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ydderf said:


> We are inundated with advertising to buy buy buy. We the consumer must accept some responsibility for the loss of jobs because Walmart and Home Depot and Canadian tire type stores move into our neighbourhoods. We immediately embrace the lower prices despite the lack of variety and without thinking beyond our own wallets. Now that Joe's hardware has closed we realize there is nowhere local to buy a sealing ring for our pressure cooker's. What about a 12v incandescent light bulb, it got me many blank stares at Canadian tire and Walmart asking for 12V incandescent bulbs. I finally found a small town hardware store on my travels that carried them. I'm glad I no longer need mantles for an Alladin lamp.


While I don't disagree and do try and shop local, I've also found local shopping isn't always all that terrific. My furnace motor died during a cold snap a couple years ago and the first thing I did was call our local plumbing and heating company and they've yet to call me back. Not long ago, that same owner was crying on Facebook about people not shopping local and I reminded him I was still waiting for a call back, having left a message that I was badly injured, it was -35 and I needed heat. He had the nerve to tell me that he had a big, city contract and at didn't bother calling me back because he had no time for local clients, but the big, city contract has now dried up and he'd like local work. 

I needed to replace my water heater last year and checked local options, which were as much as $300 more than the same model, 25 miles away in Calgary and even when mentioning the price of the same item in Calgary, I was told that I was obligated to keep mom and pop in business and they refused to lower their price. 

I needed specific size of lag bolts a few months ago and first tried to shop local and was told that mom was too busy to look but if I came back the next day, pop might know where they were. Peavy Mart had no problem looking. 

The last time I tried shopping local for plumbing supplies, son of mom & pop asked me if he looked like a plumber and went back to texting his girlfriend. Rona seems interested in helping. 

My last ever trip to UFA was a rush trip for an emergency item and spent 45 minutes watching 3 men help one woman buy a snow shovel before they had time to ask me if I needed something. 

A local welding shop sent me packing because the item I brought in, 'wasn't worth his time,' but the city welder had it done while I waited. 

If the smaller stores want to beat the big box stores, they either have to do it on price or service and it seems in my area, they aren't interested in doing either and if they really want to know why their closing up shop and their stores are empty, they may want to look internally for the reason. 

When we had the fire, we waiting 2 weeks for pop to call and let me know he'd found a with a small piece for the gas that a city company found and installed after I got tired of doing without hot water. City company charged me the same to come 65 miles as local guy was going to charge me for the part. Both were licensed gas fitters. 

I do make a strong effort to buy at my local Home Hardware, they owner is happy to stay open if I call ahead, he knows his product, hires staff who are helpful and informed. The local locksmith is a bit hard to find because he may be out on a service call but his work exceptional, he takes a few minutes to chat or tell a joke. Our HD mechanic is local and we'd never consider not using anyone else, the work is exceptional, his prices are comparable and he's been known to work the weekend so we can have a truck on the road Monday morning.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

WR that is similar to the issues we deal with. Grr


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

And me too.
WR's post sounds like a broken record of my complaints.
What makes it even worse for me, is *I'm* the fix-it guy, that's how I make a living.
But it's getting harder and harder to find the materials I need to make repairs, not like in years past when they were on the shelf at 3 different local stores.
I (or my customers) don't WANT to buy a whole new window, door, sink, etc.
Just sell me the $5 part that will fix it. You know, the one that was on this aisle for the last 30 years.
It's frustrating as hell.


----------

